# Sucker Punch



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jul 27, 2010)

_Alice in Wonderland' with machine guns _

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dzikBZTUy8[/YOUTUBE]​


			
				IMDb said:
			
		

> Sucker Punch is a movie about little girl who is trying to hide from the pain caused by her evil stepfather and lobotomy. She ends up in mental institution and while there she starts to imagine alternative reality. She plans to escape from that imaginary world but to do that she needs to steal five objects before she is caught by a vile man. Story is set in 1950's





> *Directed by Zack Snyder
> Produced by Deborah Snyder, Zack Snyder
> Written by Steve Shibuya, Zack Snyder*





*Spoiler*: _The Girls_


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Jul 27, 2010)

Movie looks a bit too out there. Need to see another trailer

Only reason so far to watch this is for Emily Browning


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2010)

That looks rather interesting, to say the least. I wonder if it'll be shitty with nice effects, or if it will actually have a good plot.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks good in a sort of way but you know it'll be terrible.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2010)

I got the same kind of vibe. Like, it looks pretty good, but deep down I know it's going to suck bad.


----------



## Wez ★ (Jul 27, 2010)

I agree. First I've heard of this, I want it to be good, but I'm prepared to be disappointed.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2010)

I'd like for it to be good, too. I mean, it has a fuckin' dragon in it.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 27, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That looks rather interesting, to say the least. I wonder if it'll be shitty with nice effects, or if it will actually have a good plot.




I don't think this is the type of movie where you expect a good plot.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2010)

Maybe not. Can I at least get some titties?


----------



## Delta Shell (Jul 27, 2010)

Girls with guns and swords nonsense video game looking crap.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 27, 2010)

Fuck, I thought this was about the video game studio.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 28, 2010)

I was unprepared for the awesome. Looks Sin City good

Put the character posters in one spoiler.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 28, 2010)

Looks like nonsensical fun. After Watchmen failed at delivering any of its themes, that's all I want from Zack Snyder.


----------



## Koi (Jul 28, 2010)

Looks fun as hell. I'll check it out.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 28, 2010)

I really hope this is better than Snyder's last movie,Watchmen. That movie could have been on the Lifetime channel . Although 300 was kickass.


----------



## Roy (Jul 28, 2010)

This looks like such a fun film.


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Jul 28, 2010)

Looks like Alice in Wonderland + 300 - 300 half naked men + 6 good looking women.

Should be a fun flick.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2010)

As long as there are titties and dragons, I'm in.


----------



## dwabn (Jul 28, 2010)

yea i mean where can u go wrong with girls, swords, samurai, Gatling guns, and dragons. 

tho i am prepared.


----------



## Klear (Jul 28, 2010)

Dragons and Samurai robots! I'm sold.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2010)

And tits.


----------



## Klear (Jul 28, 2010)

Man tits.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 28, 2010)

none of them has very big tits


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 28, 2010)

Looks to be one of those graphically impressive with hot girls and shallow plot deals. I'd be surprised if it gets much deeper than eye candy. Sometimes it is nice to not have something to think deeply upon.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> none of them has very big tits


 True, but we can hope for some big-breasted antagonists.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 28, 2010)

Bleh looks boring.


----------



## Evolet (Jul 28, 2010)

...The adventures of crazy prostitutes?


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 29, 2010)

Well..this should be fun!


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jul 29, 2010)

It has potential...so far im stoked!

I mean a giant samurai with a minigun getting whooped by school girl and her katana...?

Truly what dreams are made of!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 29, 2010)

What if the dragon and the girls had a sex scene? Would you be interested then?


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 29, 2010)

The synopsis makes it sound like it has some potential. Visually it'll probably be good, but being that its a Snyder movie, I'm hesitant to say that it'll actually be good all around.


----------



## Legend (Jul 29, 2010)

It looks like SinCity i wanna see it


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Aug 22, 2010)

I was about to make a thread on this because I saw the trailer late. Why the fuck is this movie not on the front page?!!! Shit is crazy! It definitely has the potential to be a really good movie. But damn, next year March? What a wait...


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 22, 2010)

Dimezanime88 said:


> I was about to make a thread on this because I saw the trailer late. Why the fuck is this movie not on the front page?!!! Shit is crazy! It definitely has the potential to be a really good movie. But damn, next year March? What a wait...



I too think it could be very awesome....


----------



## -Dargor- (Aug 22, 2010)

Definitly not a plot driven movie.

Its basically a big pile of fan service hoping for some quick cash.

Like most action fliks anyway


----------



## Elim Rawne (Aug 22, 2010)

Reminds me of Heavy Metal somehow


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 23, 2010)

-Dargor- said:


> Definitly not a plot driven movie.
> 
> Its basically a big pile of fan service hoping for some quick cash.
> 
> Like most action fliks anyway



There's still a sense of style and art to make an action movie NOT be shit. 

This could have it.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 23, 2010)

I'dlol if this actually has a very good and deep plot.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 4, 2010)

Trailer 2 
*Why should I worry?*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmpf5Pq5UXQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 4, 2010)

Fucking A-WESOME!


----------



## ElementX (Nov 4, 2010)

Looks pretty cool 

Could be one of those movies that comes out surprisingly good.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Nov 4, 2010)

Based on the trailers and wiki, I thing I figured out the ending but thats fine.

The beginning and the middle of the movies should still be awesome to see...!


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 4, 2010)

Looks ridiculous and silly, can't wait to watch it.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_fqUgGJG8Q[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20ZXeZ924M0[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1RcFPuRRm0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 22, 2011)

^ Thanks.

By the looks of things, in each setting there are at least two waring factions - while these chicks drop in and fuck shit up for everyone!

lol


----------



## Koi (Mar 22, 2011)

I can't wait to see this.  Hopefully it doesn't suck.


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 23, 2011)

Looks interesting. Haven't actually gone to the movies for many months now...


----------



## Bender (Mar 23, 2011)

lol for a second I thought you were talking about the music video block on MTV 2


----------



## The Potential (Mar 23, 2011)

Movie looks fun. I'll probably catch it at the Dollar Show.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2011)

Each new trailer makes it look a little more badass. But you still have to go in expecting this: mindless action and awesome-looking effects.

Don't get your hopes up on acting, story, or a shred of logic.


----------



## Glued (Mar 23, 2011)

Blood for the Blood GOD!!!


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 23, 2011)

Gonna go see it this weekend


----------



## Gowi (Mar 23, 2011)

> Its basically a big pile of fan service hoping for some quick cash.



More like exploitation cinema with a hollywood budget.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 23, 2011)

Lots of action but i doubt it has a story lol


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2011)

Hot babes, skimpy outfits, samurais w/gatling guns, dragons, and Nazis.


You really can't ask for anything more out of a movie.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 23, 2011)

I will go see it. I hope it's more than just special effects and fan service, but I won't complain too much if not.


----------



## Gowi (Mar 23, 2011)

If you are looking for high art cinematography or driving character studies; you obviously shouldn't be watching an exploitation film.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 24, 2011)

Gowi said:


> More like exploitation cinema with a hollywood budget.



Well at least it is its own film centered around its own universe. 

Better than a leeching hollywood remake of a foreign film or an adaption of a comic, animated series etc.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 24, 2011)

You know what has me the most anxious, there are no reviews for it on RT the day before it hits theaters and any film not willing to screen for press does not have the best history.

I lie there are 2 reviews

Maxus Cinema

Maxus Cinema



> An unerotic unthrilling erotic thriller in the video game mold, "Sucker Punch" is "Last Airbender" with bustiers.


----------



## Glued (Mar 24, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Hot babes, skimpy outfits, samurais w/gatling guns, dragons, and Nazis.
> 
> 
> You really can't ask for anything more out of a movie.



Not enough Ben Grimm, Pirates, dinosaurs or Bears.


----------



## Kamishu (Mar 24, 2011)

It looks interesting to me, a lot of action. Baha I wanna see it. o:


----------



## LilyKurosaki (Mar 24, 2011)

cant wait to see this movie!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 24, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Not enough Ben Grimm, Pirates, dinosaurs or Bears.


 What if it has dinosaurs and bears and pirates? I mean, it's no Ben Grimm, but he has a copyright.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 24, 2011)

Pirates, bears and dinosaurs are saved up for the sequel! lol


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 24, 2011)

> But it’s emphatically not cinema. The interpolated pieces are designed, cut and styled in the manner of video games, leaving it dense and immaculately rendered though also cold, immutable and deprived of any real emotional or philosophical consequence.


 
What the hell? Philosophical consequence? What is this reviewer expecting, exactly? A fucking boring-ass "Oscar-worthy" story?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 24, 2011)

> But it?s emphatically not cinema. The interpolated pieces are designed, cut and styled in the manner of video games, leaving it dense and immaculately rendered though also cold, immutable and deprived of any real emotional or philosophical consequence.



 Hmm....I see...quite interesti - *GTFO!*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 24, 2011)

I swear these movie reviewers get more and more pretentious as the years go by.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 24, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I swear these movie reviewers get more and more pretentious as the years go by.



lol. I know right?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 24, 2011)

Like CMX said, a movie about hot chicks with guns means = inevitable watch. 





the rule does not apply to tomb raider movies


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 24, 2011)

Well Angelina isn't exactly hot now is she?


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 24, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well Angelina isn't exactly hot now is she?


 Natalie Portman is.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 24, 2011)

She's Tombraider now?


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 24, 2011)

People still rely on review critics?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 24, 2011)

There still aren't nudes of Natalie Portman?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 24, 2011)

her last 2 movies didn't have nudes?

what was the point of watching them? especually the one with ashton kutcher.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 24, 2011)

People watched that?


----------



## Ash (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm definitely gonna have to make the trip to the theater to watch this. Looks rather interesting.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 24, 2011)

Not gonna see this for 15 bucks. However when it come On Demand I will watch it. Chicks with guns and sword in skimpy outfits? It's inevitable to watch it. Just wish there were some nudes.....


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 24, 2011)

Critics don't like it. Fuck'em, I'm gonna see this shit.

Don't care for plot/storyline.. CGI looks sick.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 24, 2011)

This movie will tank.  Even the Scott Pilgrim/Kick-Ass crowd of fanboys aren't that enthused about this.  (A bad sign).

I will probably see Paul this weekend instead.  It's supposed to be pretty damn funny.


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 24, 2011)

I want see it but I have no money. Thinking about just playing it cool and walking in.


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 25, 2011)

Dam I was really excited for this movie, but reviews are so dam bad I dont know if I should see it now.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 25, 2011)

Just got back from seeing Sucker Punch... Its a Popcorn Film like the Mummy and Disaster films before it...

:: Rating ::

I Give Zack Snyders Sucker Punch a Solid 3/5

:: Good ::

Fantasy Land is where the fun really is

Like a game with long cutscenes I just edited out the gameplay (Real World) segments of Sucker Punch to enjoy the cutscenes despit how wonky they might be.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 25, 2011)

Eh,  maybe I'll check it out when it hits DVDs.

I ain't payin' no 11 bucks.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 25, 2011)

Meh it's dvd worthy, it looked pretty stupid to begin with.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 25, 2011)

It looked like it might be cool to me.


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 25, 2011)

Woof.

Saw it this morning...not very good. My expectations were just for some entertaining action scenes...nope.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 25, 2011)

But that trailer! 

Where did it go wrong?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 25, 2011)

I think if they set in an alternate reality like idk Casshern and them in the middle of war then it might be okay but nope Snyder just added a bunch of cutscenes together, stupid move.


----------



## Ice Cream (Mar 25, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I think if they set in an alternate reality like idk Casshern and them in the middle of war then it might be okay but nope Snyder just added a bunch of cutscenes together, stupid move.



I plan on seeing the movie this saturday.

Trying to avoid spoilers but what do you mean by 'cutscenes'?


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 25, 2011)

I was thinking, how great would it be if they made a porn with the same premise as the movie.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 25, 2011)

I just got back from watching this movie in the cinema.

I liked it.
Some badass scenes and some cool dialogue.

Pretty good overal, imo


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 25, 2011)

Still some hope, eh? False hope.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 25, 2011)

> Trying to avoid spoilers but what do you mean by 'cutscenes'?



You know when you see those cutscenes from those over the top Samurai games, FF, RE etc and think hey that would make a good movie. Well this is that except I'm not a stupid 10 year old anymore.


----------



## Detective (Mar 25, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I ain't payin' no 11 bucks.



A quality movie theatre in Toronto that has comfortable seats for a new release charges $ 8.00 plus taxes. IMAX is about $ 16.

Why the hell are you guys south of the border playing more than $ 10 for anything non-IMAX.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 25, 2011)

Detective said:


> A quality movie theatre in Toronto that has comfortable seats for a new release charges $ 8.00 plus taxes. IMAX is about $ 16.
> 
> Why the hell are you guys south of the border playing more than $ 10 for anything non-IMAX.


 Holy fuck, i watched Battle LA in UltraAVX in Silvercity Richmondhill, craziest shit ever.

Anyways, gonna go see Sucker Punch tomorrow.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Mar 25, 2011)

This movie looked like crap on the first sighted preview. Ill see it if a large group took me in but that is the only exception


----------



## Rukia (Mar 25, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> You know when you see those cutscenes from those over the top Samurai games, FF, RE etc and think hey that would make a good movie. Well this is that except I'm not a stupid 10 year old anymore.


lol.  Our tastes evolve.

I thought Kick-Ass and Scott Pilgrim were both pretty decent last year.  Good not great.  I was hoping Sucker Punch would achieve something similar.  Clearly it did not.

I'll save my money this time.

Do you think this movie will affect the new Superman film?  Maybe Warner Bros will insist on being more involved?


----------



## Detective (Mar 25, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Do you think this movie will affect the new Superman film?  Maybe Warner Bros will insist on being more involved?



Nolan will puppetmaster/shadow direct that shit if he thinks Snyder will even think of somehow smearing his association with the film.

That is if his impact on the scale and direction of the film hasn't already been clearly expressed to Snyder by the WB.


----------



## Adonis (Mar 25, 2011)

Not to equivocate and try to defend this movie, but aren't Scott Pilgrim and Kick-Ass both obnoxiously pandering geek movies? Yet, they didn't receive a fraction of the scorn.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 25, 2011)

Adonis said:


> Not to equivocate and try to defend this movie, but aren't Scott Pilgrim and Kick-Ass both obnoxiously pandering geek movies? Yet, they didn't receive a fraction of the scorn.


True.  Snyder's association with this movie might be the reason.

Superman is his next film.  They are casting for it right now.  Failure makes for interesting news.  A failure from Snyder here casts a shadow over that project.  Cautious optimists are now skeptics.

Does anyone know what the budget was for this movie?  I don't think it will be a financial failure.  (Mars needs Moms or whatever the hell that movie was titled.)


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 25, 2011)

Rukia said:


> True.  Snyder's association with this movie might be the reason.
> 
> Superman is his next film.  They are casting for it right now.  Failure makes for interesting news.  A failure from Snyder here casts a shadow over that project.  Cautious optimists are now skeptics.
> 
> Does anyone know what the budget was for this movie?  I don't think it will be a financial failure.  (Mars needs Moms or whatever the hell that movie was titled.)



82 million american dollars


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 25, 2011)

Detective said:


> A quality movie theatre in Toronto that has comfortable seats for a new release charges $ 8.00 plus taxes. IMAX is about $ 16.
> 
> Why the hell are you guys south of the border playing more than $ 10 for anything non-IMAX.



Yet I'm sure you pay 10 just for a small popcorn


----------



## Adonis (Mar 25, 2011)

Snyder's not writing the script, is he? I'd actually be pleasantly surprised if "Snyder's Superman" was a loud obnoxious clusterfuck if for no other reason than it'd be something new.

How many fucking introspective Superman origin stories with Lex Luthor as villain can one take? Maybe we'll get Darkseid's armada invading or Braniac or something.

Then again, it could just end up melodrama w/ slo-mo.


----------



## Soca (Mar 25, 2011)

just saw the movie and i gotta say it was fucking awesome


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 25, 2011)

Meh, I was kind of apathetic about this movie from the start. I didn't know whether to think it would be good or bad. Now listening to what people have to say, I'll probably just wait to rent the DVD or something...


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm kind of torn. I know this movie won't be awesome plot wise (which would mean I wouldn't pay to see it in theaters), but the effects and action look so balls to the walls awesome that I kinda of do want to see it in theaters. Tough call.

Honestly though, Im not at all discouraged by the critical reaction to this. It's not like anyone should be surprised. I don't think Snyder had any other goal for this movie other than "Hey let's see how over the top Zach Snydery I can get!".


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 25, 2011)

The problem with this movie is that none of the action feels relevant. Snyder just wanted to make an anime-ish, Sin City-ish actioner......but then made a story where the action feels like filler. 

I honeslty cant say I've ever seen that before. But oh well, when you get a director in the writers spot......wierd shit happens.


----------



## Psychic (Mar 25, 2011)

Actions/CGI : A+
Plot/Storyline : D
Editing : C
Overall : C+

The action scenes were fantastic, right on the spot and so were the CGI. But it lack a storyline, and often can be quite confusing. Zack Snyder has definitely lost it. His movies are getting worse and worse each time. I can't enjoy a movie unless it has a good storyline. I think Christopher Nolan is such a good director and I'm mad at all the old people at the Oscars who let "The King's Speech" win, because "Inception" should have won, but alas, we are outnumbered by old people, and they're the ones running the show. Anyways, back on topic, if you don't care about storyline and just want to see pretty girls kick butt, then this is the movie for you. If you want a storyline, don't even bother.


----------



## Psychic (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh and I would also like to add that I am done with Zack Snyder's movies. Why you ask? because I am tired of all the subliminal messages in each and everyone of his movies since "Dawn of the Dead." He even puts one at the end of this movie. I am frankly, afraid of Zack Snyder.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 25, 2011)

> Do you think this movie will affect the new Superman film? Maybe Warner Bros will insist on being more involved?



Snyder's not writing and with such a big project Snyder will probably be kept in check.



> I think Christopher Nolan is such a good director and I'm mad at all the old people at the Oscars who let "The King's Speech" win, because "Inception" should have won, but alas, we are outnumbered by old people, and they're the ones running the show.



Old people? We should let you "hip" people decide next time. All this Nolan wanking is getting out of hand.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 25, 2011)

Adonis said:


> Snyder's not writing the script, is he? I'd actually be pleasantly surprised if "Snyder's Superman" was a loud obnoxious clusterfuck if for no other reason than it'd be something new.
> 
> How many fucking introspective Superman origin stories with Lex Luthor as villain can one take? Maybe we'll get Darkseid's armada invading or Braniac or something.
> 
> Then again, it could just end up melodrama w/ slo-mo.



Nope, apparently the one doing it is David S. Goyer


----------



## Soca (Mar 25, 2011)

Kasumi said:


> Actions/CGI : A+
> Plot/Storyline : D
> Editing : C
> Overall : C+
> ...



I thought this movie had a really cool story line, it's basically one of those fantasy within a fantasy kind of movie lol I don't understand why people moaning tho the movie was still entertaining


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 25, 2011)

> David S. Goyer



I thought it was Nolan's brother? I don't like Goyer, he's good when he shares writing credits otherwise he's a douche.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 25, 2011)

Detective said:


> Nolan will puppetmaster/shadow direct that shit if he thinks Snyder will even think of somehow smearing his association with the film.
> 
> That is if his impact on the scale and direction of the film hasn't already been clearly expressed to Snyder by the WB.


It seems that Snyder's only good movie is 300. Nolan should be directing the new Superman movie instead of Snyder IMO.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 26, 2011)

Rukia said:


> True.  Snyder's association with this movie might be the reason.
> 
> Superman is his next film.  They are casting for it right now.  Failure makes for interesting news.  A failure from Snyder here casts a shadow over that project.  Cautious optimists are now skeptics.
> 
> Does anyone know what the budget was for this movie?  I don't think it will be a financial failure.  (Mars needs Moms or whatever the hell that movie was titled.)




82 million


----------



## Bioness (Mar 26, 2011)

Kasumi said:


> Actions/CGI : A+
> Plot/Storyline : D
> Editing : C
> Overall : C+
> ...



I just saw the movie and can agree with this but I would give the plot more credit, sure the action scenes were essentially useless and weren't "real" but I felt they described what was going through their minds everytime they did something. I really felt for the girls and actually felt my tear ducts activate near the end of the movie. The Ending of it was a bit of a strange ending and the first movie I saw where the main character you know well .. .

If you haven't seen the film yet you can watch this and it will tell you what it is like without the spoilers of a bias review.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fF_6cO3pw6M&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Momoka (Mar 26, 2011)

Hot chicks in leather tights, katanas and guns, dragons, fire, a mental institution, vivid graphic details of everyone's fantasies rolled tightly into one with super special awesome design, Macguffins, the anticipation all in 1950s setting.... what could possibly go wrong? 



hopefully i don't go wrong on this 
wait, her stepdad's black?

edit: well now i see people's comments and i'm like....crap


----------



## Jena (Mar 26, 2011)

To be honest, this movie just seems like an excuse to see hot girls jumping around and fighting. 

I liked the idea of it when I read the synopsis on IMDB, but then I saw the pictures of the cast and the trailer. They all look like Playboy bunnies. Which is great, I guess, if you're into that sort of thing [aka attracted to women].

I'm willing to be convinced otherwise if the movie itself is actually good.


----------



## bigduo209 (Mar 26, 2011)

I'd say the one thing that threw me for a loop was hearing from reviews that there's 3 different realities in this movie, not just 2.

That alone is enough to tell me that it's just not gonna work on a conceptual level at the least...

Chris Nolan? Sure. Anyone else? Highly doubtful.


----------



## LayZ (Mar 26, 2011)

Just came back from a viewing.  It was pretty much what I expected, eyecandy for sci-fi nerds.  Story was ok, nothing amazing.  The action scenes pleased me so I got what I wanted.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Favorite part was when she shot the 2nd giant samurai in the face and slowly descended as everything crumbled behind her. 

The only question I had what happened to the 2 girls that got shot in reality?  I think they just got labotomized in real life.  I doubt the head orderly had that much clout to openly kill a couple of patients.


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 26, 2011)

This movie...was not very good. It was incredibly misogynistic(even more so than his past movies), and for as crazy as the action was, it was boring. I went in not giving a shit about how bad the story could be, but it was delivered so horribly that it actually killed any tension for the action scenes. Why should I care about these pointless excursions into the Babydoll's imagination's imagination when no repercussions for being injured are made clear. I'm still not sure the fuck happened to Vanessa Hudgens, Jena Malone or that asian girl(though that could be because I already checked myself out and was waiting for the credits to roll). 

Also, as a person who can enjoy some noise rock, I'm really disappointed to say just how fucking terrible  the soundtrack was. It worked okay the first time, but it seemed like a one-note trick that happened again and again.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 26, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> This movie...was not very good. It was incredibly misogynistic(even more so than his past movies), and for as crazy as the action was, it was boring. I went in not giving a shit about how bad the story could be, but it was delivered so horribly that it actually killed any tension for the action scenes. Why should I care about these pointless excursions into the Babydoll's imagination's imagination when no repercussions for being injured are made clear. I'm still not sure the fuck happened to Vanessa Hudgens, Jena Malone or that asian girl(though that could be because I already checked myself out and was waiting for the credits to roll).
> 
> Also, as a person who can enjoy some noise rock, I'm really disappointed to say just how fucking terrible  the soundtrack was. It worked okay the first time, but it seemed like a one-note trick that happened again and again.




*Spoiler*: __ 



What's strange is that the fantasy world was supposed to reflect the events of the real world. But the real world sequences never indicate that those girls died, so why did they die in the fantasy world?

It would've been better if the film revealed that the girl was actually insane, and did kill her sister and demonized her stepfather for it. It would explain A LOT of the films holes.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Mar 26, 2011)

Movie was OK. Would have enjoyed it more if I wasn't expecting it to be better. Not terrible, not great, just average. I've seen worse, and I've def seen better.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 26, 2011)

whoops. Didnt realize she DID kill the sister.......Man, how did I miss that?


----------



## Soca (Mar 26, 2011)

For the people who thought sucker punch sucked n whatnot I'll ask this what exactly were you expecting to get from this movie? I mean come on did you really expect a deep story when you saw the trailer filled with girls with clad outfits, guns, swords, dragons and samurai . Anyways I'll say again that the movie was pretty good and it was what i was expecting an action packed fantasy world with eye-candy which is pretty much a perfect movie for me to watch on a boring ass friday night  I give it a 9/10 just because of the 1 thing though


*Spoiler*: __ 



I didn't get to see baby doll dance 




Also for the people who were confused with the plot here's a decent post of what was actually going on in the movie from the site imbd



*Spoiler*: __ 



Heres the explanation behind Sucker Punch's story and characters FOR ALL WHO WATCHED IT. 

Hannibp wrote: Rocket, Amber and Blondie never existed. 

They are just part of the main character's imagination and/or personality. 

For example, Rocket, is the rebellious side of Sweet Pae. Sweet Pea and Rocket are one and the same person. The movie is all about Baby Doll and Sweet Pea, since the beginning when Baby Doll arrives at the facility and makes eye contact with a disturbed (maybe even lobotomized) Sweet Pea. 

The movie is seen from Sweet Pea's perspective. It's actually Sweet Pea who makes all the decisions on whether to keep going or to stop, not Baby Doll. Sweet Pea's imaginative character is one that goes the safe route, and her rebellious side, Rocket, takes risks. They are always in conflict with each other, Rocket wanting to go on, and Sweet Pea wanting to hold back. 

Rocket didn't abandon her family, nor did Sweet Pea follow her. It's actually Sweet Pea who ran away, who got herself into that. It is said that Sweet Pea cares about Rocket, as she is part of her. In Sweet Pea's imagination, Rocket dies. It's actually her rebel side that gives up, and Sweet Pea regrets having ran off, wants to go back, and tell her mother that she loves her. 

Remember the scene where Rocket tries to steal the chocolate, and is protected by Baby Doll? That's actually Sweet Pea, showing her rebel side. As she gets saved by Baby Doll, she slowly starts building up trust towards her. 

If you're wondering, Dr. Gorski never makes any mention of any recent deaths. The main focus were the troubles Baby Doll was causing. That shows you none of the girls died, since they weren't real in the first place. Gorski was pretty calm and happy, aside from the fact that one of the girls, Baby Doll, was being "difficult". If other girls had died, she would already had made a lot of fuzz about it. 

So, yeah, that's what I think. Rocket, Amber and Blondie weren't real. 

Baby Doll and Sweet Pea were. Why are they called like this? This comes back to my previous theory that Sweet Pea was already lobotomized. That's why she can't remember her name or any other, and she made up those names for them, as well as a sister, Rocket, who she had to protect. (Blue mentioned that he could make someone "not even remember their names") 

What else makes me think it was Sweet Pea's imagination? Well, first, remember one of the first scenes, where Sweet Pea's is sitting on the bed, and makes eye contact with newly arrived Baby Doll. Gorski starts her "therapy" with music, and tells her she's in a different place. That's where she imagines that old cabaret style situation. 

Remember when Sweet Pea first appears in that other "realm"? She mentions that the play still needs something, that the "school girl outfit" was nice and everything, but it lacked something. For some reason, then, Baby Doll's appearances are all in that previously mentioned school girl outfit. 

And in the ending, I think, lobotomized Baby Doll, did what Sweet Pea had been doing the whole time, imagining. That's why she imagined what Sweet Pea was doing after she escaped, encountering the old man, and travelling by Bus, to the so many times mentioned in the movie, Paradise.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 26, 2011)

I expected it to be a kick-ass action film, not a film where the action detracts from the story and is pretty hard to watch in general......


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 26, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> I expected it to be a kick-ass action film, not a film where the action detracts from the story and is pretty hard to watch in general......


 What did you expect from the trailer bro? You expected Battle LA to be all story oriented and your wrong, big deal, it's not something you should rate low. It's your own fault expecting a kick-ass storyline in a trailer that shows hints of it not having a "KICK-ASS" storyline at all.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 26, 2011)

*@ MartialHorror*

Dude havent seen the movie, but Im thinking you should put that in a spoiler.

Arrggh...this movie isnt coming till another 11 days...I think Ill be tempted to D/L a camrip before then...must hold out.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 26, 2011)

> What did you expect from the trailer bro? You expected Battle LA to be all story oriented and your wrong, big deal, it's not something you should rate low.



Having a crappy story is a pretty good reason to rate a film lower. Maybe some people here want to pay money to watch atleast decent entertainment, this wasn't it. Acting was cringeworthy aswell.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 26, 2011)

> What did you expect from the trailer bro? You expected Battle LA to be all story oriented and your wrong, big deal, it's not something you should rate low. It's your own fault expecting a kick-ass storyline in a trailer that shows hints of it not having a "KICK-ASS" storyline at all.



I didn't expect Battle LA to be 'story oriented'. In this case, I didnt even expect much of a storyline. 

Think about this: "The Expendables"(a movie I loved) had a plot, but the plot was just there to serve the action. The plot was the action and the action was the plot. In this case, the action actually takes away from the plot and vice versa. 



> Dude havent seen the movie, but Im thinking you should put that in a spoiler.



Relax. It's the first 15 minutes of the film.


> Having a crappy story is a pretty good reason to rate a film lower. Maybe some people here want to pay money to watch atleast decent entertainment, this wasn't it. Acting was cringeworthy aswell.



It's not even that. I did like Transformers 2, which had a crappy story, because the whole point was watching special effects go boom. It knew what it was and the story served that. Sucker Punch's action scenes are nothing but filler. 

It's strange. I dont think I've ever seen that before.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 26, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Having a crappy story is a pretty good reason to rate a film lower. Maybe some people here want to pay money to watch atleast decent entertainment, this wasn't it. Acting was cringeworthy aswell.


 Well maybe if he understood it more then he would have rated it higher. Go to the Sucker Punch thread itself, there's a pretty decent theory that explains the plot. It sorta reminds me of how Christopher Nolan confused us with Inception if you ask me, that's why I gave this film, an A- rating.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Mar 26, 2011)

I expected more/better action.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 26, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> I expected more/better action.


 Really bro? This had more and better action then SPVTW and I loved that movie.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 26, 2011)

EspíritudePantera said:


> Really bro? This had more and better action then SPVTW and I loved that movie.



I loved SPVTW too...if the action in Sucker Punch is comparable to that movie then I will have to see if it for myself (in 11 days )!


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 26, 2011)

> Christopher Nolan confused us with Inception



There's nothing remotely confusing about Inception tho.


----------



## Jena (Mar 27, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> There's nothing remotely confusing about Inception tho.



The ending.


----------



## bigduo209 (Mar 27, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> There's nothing remotely confusing about Inception tho.


Til this day I still don't see how Inception was confusing. I've heard it was the new Matrix when it was released, and the 1st Matrix was easy to follow until the shitty sequels.


Jena said:


> The ending.


If the spinning-top keeps spinning without wobbling then it's still a dream, if the top wobbles then it's all real.

Guess what? The top wobbled at the end.

I have only seen the movie once when it was in theaters, and wasn't confused by anything.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 27, 2011)

> I have only seen the movie once when it was in theaters, and wasn't confused by anything.



The fans want to see something at the end when it's pretty straightforward.


----------



## Piekage (Mar 27, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> Til this day I still don't see how Inception was confusing. I've heard it was the new Matrix when it was released, and the 1st Matrix was easy to follow until the shitty sequels.
> 
> If the spinning-top keeps spinning without wobbling then it's still a dream, if the top wobbles then it's all real.
> 
> ...



BUT DID IT FALL OVER?

Seriously though, Inception wasn't confusing at all.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I enjoyed the movie, but honestly, I was looking forward to mindless action walking in the threater. I loved the japanese/steampunk/fantasy/futuristic imagination world of hers the most and really would have prefered a whole movie of that. I didn't really care about the whorehouse thing very much until the end when Sweet Pea escaped. 

On a side note, who was that old guy at the beginning? Her Step Father or uncle or something?


----------



## Jelly (Mar 27, 2011)

it actually looks really good. I want to see it


----------



## Darth (Mar 27, 2011)

I was utterly confused throughout the entire movie, surprised and shocked countless times, and generally mindfucked up the nostril.

It was quite an experience. Positive or negative I cannot say. 5 Stars nonetheless.


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 27, 2011)

Marcelle said:


> For the people who thought sucker punch sucked n whatnot I'll ask this what exactly were you expecting to get from this movie? I mean come on did you really expect a deep story when you saw the trailer filled with girls with clad outfits, guns, swords, dragons and samurai . Anyways I'll say again that the movie was pretty good and it was what i was expecting an action packed fantasy world with eye-candy which is pretty much a perfect movie for me to watch on a boring ass friday night  I give it a 9/10 just because of the 1 thing though
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Weird how you say "Well why would you expect a deep story,"(which I didn't) and then go and post a quote that tries to prove the movie has some depth. And if that's what Snyder was aiming for, the film is even more of a mess than I first thought.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 27, 2011)

Darth said:


> I was utterly confused throughout the entire movie, surprised and shocked countless times, and generally mindfucked up the nostril.
> 
> It was quite an experience. Positive or negative I cannot say. 5 Stars nonetheless.



5 stars...out of 10?


----------



## Taleran (Mar 27, 2011)

So I don't like to judge movies without watching them so I went to see this with a bunch of friends who wanted to see it.

Everyone hated it and the best way I heard some describe this movie was tonight.

It is the Star Wars Prequels except replace Star Wars Nostalgia with general sci-fi / fantasy Nostalgia. Every scene is wooden acting, the action is based on the principle of fill the frame with as much bullshit as you can. 

Easily the worst movie I have ever seen in theaters.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Mar 27, 2011)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> Really bro? This had more and better action then SPVTW and I loved that movie.



SPVTW > Sucker Punch. Not to say I hated Sucker Punch like most people seem to hate it. For me, it was an OK. movie, glad I saw it, but I won't be buying the blu-ray when it comes out. 

SPVTW is a different genre of movie, you can't compare them. They both have action, sure but that's where the similarities stop. SPVTW is a comedy, Sucker Punch tries to be serious. 

Anyways, the general consensus is SPVTW > Sucker Punch.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 27, 2011)

lol, people are confusing ambiguous with confusing(the ending of Inception).


> Well maybe if he understood it more then he would have rated it higher. Go to the Sucker Punch thread itself, there's a pretty decent theory that explains the plot. It sorta reminds me of how Christopher Nolan confused us with Inception if you ask me, that's why I gave this film, an A- rating.



Well, tell me, what am I missing? I want to hear what YOU think. Dont direct me to anyone else. If you're going to act all high and mighty over the issue, you best have an argument. 

By the way, review is in sig.


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 27, 2011)

Loved the movie, the story was good, a bit simple, but that was good as it  made it easier to follow while transitioning to different words/realities. The action, which was probably the bigger reason for most people to see it, was well done, fast paced at times, but mixed with nice visuals, while not trying to be to serious/real about it.
Add in a nice sound track, interesting worlds, and nice wardrobes for the characters, it comes out really well in the end.

Honestly, I had no expectations for this movie, no interest in seeing it, but tagged along with friends just to hang out. In the end tho, I left with a new movie I cant wait to add to my collection.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 28, 2011)

Martial H I agree Sucker Punch wasn't much of a film it was spectacle only in fantasy land and a train wreck across the rest of the film that would leave you with wanting to throw it into Limbo and hope that it never re-emerges again.

If I had to compare and contrast Sucker Punch to Tron Legacy I would say that Legacy would recieve a 4.5/5. It had Nostalgia behind it, the core cast members back and despite the Studio trying its best to torpedo the film with by giving it a limited production schedule it came it concured and derezzed a horde of nay sayers.


----------



## Harihara (Mar 28, 2011)

Saw it tonight and I liked it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 28, 2011)

At least Tron: Legacy was pure spectacle. Sucker Punch isn't sure if it wants to be spectacle or art.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 28, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> At least Tron: Legacy was pure spectacle. Sucker Punch isn't sure if it wants to be spectacle or art.



True but it also had the feeling that it wanted to be so much more than what it was


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 28, 2011)

Tron? Probably. But honestly, I cant remember much of the story or anything, just a pretty visuals......and the fact I was never bored.


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 28, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> At least Tron: Legacy was pure spectacle. Sucker Punch isn't sure if it wants to be spectacle or art.



At least the action scenes actually progressed the film along in Tron, the ones in Sucker Punch just eat up time.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 28, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> At least Tron: Legacy was pure spectacle. Sucker Punch isn't sure if it wants to be spectacle or art.



Cant it be both? Spectacular art or an artisitic spectacle?

As for Tron: Legacy I liked it quite a bit personally. Nolstagia factor did come in quite a bit and I dont mind saying the entire package of the film gets a solid 8/10 for me.

Recent movies that have the action stand out quite a bit for me with a sense of its own uniquness would be:

Wanted
Kickass
SPVTW
Tron: Legacy

Im interested to see if Sucker Punch will be added to the list.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 28, 2011)

> At least the action scenes actually progressed the film along in Tron, the ones in Sucker Punch just eat up time.



Bingo, I couldn't have said it better.



> Cant it be both? Spectacular art or an artisitic spectacle?



Yes. But the spectacle and the art need to serve eachother, not constantly battle eachother throughout the whole damned film. 

Thats my issue. If Snyder just made a movie about the imaginary sequences, I might've deemed it passable. The action just didn't fit the plot, which was nothing new and self-important.


----------



## LayZ (Mar 28, 2011)

I don't know why people are so touchy about reviews. Its okay to like a BAD movie. I like plenty of bad movies but that doesn't mean I'm less of a human being. Its okay to like stupid things but just don't try to deny the fact that its stupid. It only makes you look ignorant. 



Vonocourt said:


> At least the action scenes actually progressed the film along in Tron, the ones in Sucker Punch just eat up time.


Not disagreeing with this but I'd rather watch Sucker Punch again over Tron.


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 28, 2011)

LayZ said:


> I don't know why people are so touchy about reviews. Its okay to like a BAD movie. I like plenty of bad movies but that doesn't mean I'm less of a human being. Its okay to like stupid things but just don't try to deny the fact that its stupid. It only makes you look ignorant.
> 
> 
> Not disagreeing with this but I'd rather watch Sucker Punch again over Tron.




See, theres a problem with that. What makes something bad or good is all opinion. If you liked it, it couldnt have really been that bad. Jut because 99 other people think its bad, doesnt mean its bad to everyone.
To say someone looks ignorant for liking something others think is bad is just ignorant in its self.


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 28, 2011)

Would anyone say Sucker Punch is worse than the Last Airbender?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 28, 2011)

Superrazien said:


> Would anyone say Sucker Punch is worst than the Last Airbender?



I doubt anything can be _THAT _bad.

I thought Dragonball: Evolution was a really bad adaption till I realised how "decent" it was compared to Last Airbender. lol

Even the die hard Avatar fans wont spend time defending that movie.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh something I forgot from my earlier review, all the song covers were absolutely terrible. Also the music felt too winking at the audience.


----------



## -Dargor- (Mar 28, 2011)

I doubt it can be worse than Kill Bill's boring as hell story.

From the tv ads and previews, it's a bunch of pretty girls in silly uniforms fighting stuff with guns and swords for no reason whatsoever.

Let's say IF I do watch it I won't be expecting anything over 5-6/10. 

It's probably the kind of movie you turn your brain off for, kind of like most horror movies.


----------



## Glued (Mar 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What if it has dinosaurs and bears and pirates? I mean, it's no Ben Grimm, but he has a copyright.



so were there pirates, dinosaurs and bears


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2011)

My brother was trying to get me to take him to see this Saturday. I was like, "oh, uhh.... OH LOOK NEW MUSIC!" and ran off before he realized it was just some old Beastie Boys.

I came back after he jammed out to it because old BB is badass.


----------



## LayZ (Mar 28, 2011)

SilverCross said:


> See, theres a problem with that. What makes something bad or good is all opinion. *If you liked it, it couldnt have really been that bad. Jut because 99 other people think its bad, doesnt mean its bad to everyone.*
> To say someone looks ignorant for liking something others think is bad is just ignorant in its self.


Sure, opinion is purely subjective.  But you also have to consider general consensus, otherwise you're using the same justification pedophiles use. I know thats an apple to oranges comparison, I just wanted to show you how extreme that logic can get. No accusations here.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 28, 2011)

I think its okay for a fan to think a movie that was hated was 'good'. Remember people, many classics now were hated back then(almost any horror film.....probably most severely, the Hammer horror films). 

I also loved the Wolfman remake, which everyone hated. To me, however, what makes it obvious that SP isn't a good movie is that I've yet to see a really good argument as to why it's underrated. A few people liked the visuals, and that's fine. But when it comes to the story, fans start going all Straw man on our asses....


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 28, 2011)

Superrazien said:


> Would anyone say Sucker Punch is worse than the Last Airbender?


 Would anybody say Wolfman and Splice is worse then the Last Airbender?


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 28, 2011)

I might say The last airbender is greater than Sucker Punch. 

I thought TLA was just.....uninspired. If it wasn't based on the popular cartoon, people would've just dismissed it as mediocre. 

I'd say Sucker Punch has more higher points, but whereas TLA was just 'bleh' to me, Sucker Punch often annoyed me. 

However, by default, I'd probably give SP more credit as at least it felt like people were trying.


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 29, 2011)

More exposition, less _Matrix_, bullet time, action scenes plz.  :ho


----------



## Pretty Good Satan (Mar 29, 2011)

Sucker Punch wasn't too bad.  I thought it was pretty decent.   Action scenes were inspired.  Acting was bleh.


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 29, 2011)

So yeah, does anyone remember the stepfather.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Rapist gets away with no consequences and most likely gets all of Babydoll's money.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 29, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> So yeah, does anyone remember the stepfather.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



not exactly. remember the warden got caught forging the doctors signature, so basically the entire scandal will be uncovered.


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 30, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> not exactly. remember the warden got caught forging the doctors signature, so basically the entire scandal will be uncovered.



Not much of a confirmation...would of much rather seen that than Scott Glenn driving a bus.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 30, 2011)

A hole..........

Im sure Snyder was referencing something.........but Im not a guru on Scott Glen's filmography so I don't know.

I hope they weren't referencing "The Challenge"......


----------



## Bioness (Mar 31, 2011)

I actually have begun to like the movie more after time has passed after watching it. I might even buy it when it gets released on DVD, I feel it's an acquired taste.


----------



## Glued (Mar 31, 2011)

Just watched it.

What the hell did I just watch?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 31, 2011)

I guess I'll watch it.




But on DVD.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 3, 2011)

Superrazien said:


> Would anyone say Sucker Punch is worse than the Last Airbender?



Didn't want to answer this until I had watched Last Airbender, doing that if I was ever given a choice between the 2 I would watch Last Airbender over Sucker Punch.

One I can at least find humorous the other is boring.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 3, 2011)

Taleran said:


> ...if I was ever given a choice between the 2 I would watch Last Airbender over Sucker Punch.
> 
> I can at least find humorous the other is boring.



Last Airbender was so bad it wasnt even funny. Just cringeful.

Dragonball Evolution had possibilities to be somewhat amusing at how ridiculous they got that adaption.

Last Airbender was just bleh...


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 4, 2011)

I was not planning to see this movie, as it seemed to be mostly action and fighting with little plot, but a friend invited me to see it, and I accepted their invitation to be polite.

The movie was better than I expected it to be, which is likely because I had low expectations for it at the beginning, although it certainly was not a masterpiece, in my mind.

The visual effects were unquestionably very impressive, to me, and the plot was actually fairly good, with the usage of the fantasy scenes to portray Baby Doll's dancing and the struggles of her and the other women. I definitely disliked how nearly every male character in the story, apart from the wise elderly man, was beastly and violent, forcing themselves on the women and believing that the women would be subservient to them without question. I especially disliked Baby Doll's stepfather, and sincerely wish that she had killed him when she had the chance; he definitely deserved to die, in my mind, and I usually do not condemn a person unless they are truly vile. I also did not like how he was never shown to receive any comeuppance for his acts in the beginning of the film, leaving me to wonder if he was punished or if he got away with taking Baby Doll's money. Worst of all, I dislike how the lobotomy on Baby Doll was successful, with the deception not being discovered until it was too late for her and her mind was destroyed, leaving her in a brain-dead state for the rest of her life (the movie was set in 1955, so a cure for her lobotomy was unlikely). I am glad that at least Sweet Pea escaped successfully, as the movie would have been far too depressing otherwise.

Did the entire time that Baby Doll was at the brothel happen only in her mind? The ending seemed to suggest this, but the scene of Sweet Pea at the end seemed to suggest otherwise. How did Baby Doll's sister die? Did Baby Doll accidentally shoot her with the gun at the beginning of the film? Did anyone believe that the actor playing the old man was Leonard Nimoy for a moment? I did, but then I saw that he was not the same person.

Overall, this movie was good to see once, but I do not intend to see it again, as it was rather forgettable in its wanton violence and horrific treatment of women by the male characters. I am certain that my friend enjoyed it far more than I did when we saw it.


----------



## S (Apr 4, 2011)

Should people get their money back after seeing a garbage movie? I say yes, and Sucker Punch is one of these movies alongside with Avatar and Dragonball.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Apr 4, 2011)

People put it either together with movies like Kill Bill or together with Avatar and Dragonball. Dont know what to believe...


----------



## -Dargor- (Apr 4, 2011)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> People put it either together with movies like Kill Bill or together with Avatar and Dragonball. Dont know what to believe...



That's because they're all bad to some extent.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 4, 2011)

What? Kill Bill is miles ahead of every movie on that list in every conceivable way. Some people just have lower standards that is all.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 4, 2011)

i liked this movie.  awesome action. hot chicks, panty shots, and some food for thought too.


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 4, 2011)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> People put it either together with movies like Kill Bill or together with Avatar and Dragonball. Dont know what to believe...



Well, saw it today and I would have to put it alongside avatar but above dragonball. Kill bill is way ahead of them.

Problem that I found was that everything non-action/effect seemed...boring.
*Didn't like the samurai scene though, seemed as though they added it in for the effects alone rather than the story.

The slow start with unnecessary emphasis on certain scenes (not
the ones showing the required items for the 'escape', just the character
reactions) and the plot in general didn't have enough going for it.


*Spoiler*: __ 




I would have rated it higher if it ended with Baby Doll using the procedure
as a means to escape her situation (I guess the brothel? owner/worker sexually abused the girls) and they just removed the 'helping a girl escape' storyline. 

It was questionable how she managed to do so and not escape herself so that just left a hole in the story for me unless someone can suggest otherwise.


----------



## KittieSocks (Apr 6, 2011)

The trailers look alright, I'll probably get around to watching it at some point.


----------



## Sunako (Apr 6, 2011)

This movie is ... hot


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 7, 2011)

Okay just saw this!

Made me feel like playing Dragon Age, Mass Effect and Battlefield at the same time when I got home. lol


*Spoiler*: _Rating_ 



*6/10* may have been higher depending on my queston below.




*Spoiler*: _Spoilery Question_ 




Did Ambre and Blondie really die and was the whole Prostitution thing real or another dream world? 

This may have been answered previously but I did skip over many posts in concern of getting spoiled....

Because the whole gunning down of Ambre and Blondie was totally off sync with the dreamworlds impressions you got (and I mean even more so than the already jolting difference of the whole theatre/highroller thing).

I mean that instructor lady gets pissed when she finds her signature forged ...I mean if youre going to bring the cops for that, you might as well bring them in for the murder of two of your girls...so Im not sure if that event was real....?


----------



## Taleran (Apr 7, 2011)

That is actually a pretty good point, and makes a hilarious jarring scene even more so. The only answer I can think of was that they were also lobotomized and it comes off as harsher in the dream so its a gun. Maybe?


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So I said earlier in the thread about how unsatisfying that the movie just ever so slightly implies that the rapist stepfather will be arrested offscreen. Well, Babydoll pretty much had fuck-all to do with that. It's because of Jon Hamm's morals springing after he plunged a icepick into her head that the fucker might've been caught. Using the whole "It looked like she wanted it" line as a argument is kind of weak too.

It just makes even more of the movie feel pointless. 




I don't know, it's been a couple weeks since I've seen it and maybe I'm just losing a grasp of what happened in the film at this point.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 7, 2011)

is there a reason why the stripper world wasn't the real world and the asylum was the fake world? or the fantasy world wasn't the real world, and the stripper world and asylum world weren't imagined?  just asking


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 7, 2011)

movie was dumb and boring. i didnt even care for the action scenes, seemed too much like cheesy video game intros.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 7, 2011)

FapperWocky said:


> is there a reason why the stripper world wasn't the real world and the asylum was the fake world? or the fantasy world wasn't the real world, and the stripper world and asylum world weren't imagined?  just asking



Im thinking that the stripper world wasnt part of the real world as thats the worlds were the girls were murdered...

Some people even say Amber, Rocket and Blondie werent even real 

EDIT: Ambre was sooo hot in that pilot helmet and sucking that lolipop. Blondie with that tomahawk fighting in the trenches was awesome too.

Im thinking they should make an animated series about this movie. Think Neverending Story but instead of going into Fantasia to learn to how to deal with things in real life the babes go into these worlds and kick some ass...!


----------



## Soca (Apr 7, 2011)

for the people asking questions about the movie still here's what i posted on the previous pages

*Spoiler*: __ 



Heres the explanation behind Sucker Punch's story and characters FOR ALL WHO WATCHED IT. 

Hannibp wrote: Rocket, Amber and Blondie never existed. 

They are just part of the main character's imagination and/or personality. 

For example, Rocket, is the rebellious side of Sweet Pae. Sweet Pea and Rocket are one and the same person. The movie is all about Baby Doll and Sweet Pea, since the beginning when Baby Doll arrives at the facility and makes eye contact with a disturbed (maybe even lobotomized) Sweet Pea. 

The movie is seen from Sweet Pea's perspective. It's actually Sweet Pea who makes all the decisions on whether to keep going or to stop, not Baby Doll. Sweet Pea's imaginative character is one that goes the safe route, and her rebellious side, Rocket, takes risks. They are always in conflict with each other, Rocket wanting to go on, and Sweet Pea wanting to hold back. 

Rocket didn't abandon her family, nor did Sweet Pea follow her. It's actually Sweet Pea who ran away, who got herself into that. It is said that Sweet Pea cares about Rocket, as she is part of her. In Sweet Pea's imagination, Rocket dies. It's actually her rebel side that gives up, and Sweet Pea regrets having ran off, wants to go back, and tell her mother that she loves her. 

Remember the scene where Rocket tries to steal the chocolate, and is protected by Baby Doll? That's actually Sweet Pea, showing her rebel side. As she gets saved by Baby Doll, she slowly starts building up trust towards her. 

If you're wondering, Dr. Gorski never makes any mention of any recent deaths. The main focus were the troubles Baby Doll was causing. That shows you none of the girls died, since they weren't real in the first place. Gorski was pretty calm and happy, aside from the fact that one of the girls, Baby Doll, was being "difficult". If other girls had died, she would already had made a lot of fuzz about it. 

So, yeah, that's what I think. Rocket, Amber and Blondie weren't real. 

Baby Doll and Sweet Pea were. Why are they called like this? This comes back to my previous theory that Sweet Pea was already lobotomized. That's why she can't remember her name or any other, and she made up those names for them, as well as a sister, Rocket, who she had to protect. (Blue mentioned that he could make someone "not even remember their names") 

What else makes me think it was Sweet Pea's imagination? Well, first, remember one of the first scenes, where Sweet Pea's is sitting on the bed, and makes eye contact with newly arrived Baby Doll. Gorski starts her "therapy" with music, and tells her she's in a different place. That's where she imagines that old cabaret style situation. 

Remember when Sweet Pea first appears in that other "realm"? She mentions that the play still needs something, that the "school girl outfit" was nice and everything, but it lacked something. For some reason, then, Baby Doll's appearances are all in that previously mentioned school girl outfit. 

And in the ending, I think, lobotomized Baby Doll, did what Sweet Pea had been doing the whole time, imagining. That's why she imagined what Sweet Pea was doing after she escaped, encountering the old man, and travelling by Bus, to the so many times mentioned in the movie, Paradise.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 7, 2011)

i actually thought the stipper world is more likely to be real.  why were the strippers aware of an "insane asylum" storyline?  it was art following life.

the insane asylum girls were not aware of a strip club or a fantasy land.  
and the fantasy land girls were not aware of a strip club or an asylum.

this implies to me that the strip club is the most realistic.


----------



## Glued (Apr 8, 2011)

I feel like I lost money.


----------



## Soca (Apr 8, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> I feel like I lost money.



oh well


----------



## Angelus (Apr 11, 2011)

Sexy girls, dragons, demon samurai and robot Nazis - I guess we got exactly what the trailers promised us.

Too bad the movie was still boring...

Music was good, though.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 11, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> i actually thought the stipper world is more likely to be real.  why were the strippers aware of an "insane asylum" storyline?  it was art following life.
> 
> the insane asylum girls were not aware of a strip club or a fantasy land.
> and the fantasy land girls were not aware of a strip club or an asylum.
> ...



But wasnt the lobotomy part of the asylum world? And that was like the ending scene...

If the stirpper world were real, why would they send Babydoll to get lobotomised? Wouldnt that douche just gun her down like the other girls...?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 11, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> But wasnt the lobotomy part of the asylum world? And that was like the ending scene...
> 
> If the stirpper world were real, why would they send Babydoll to get lobotomised? Wouldnt that douche just gun her down like the other girls...?



In 2 outcomes babydoll got owned at the end, either by lobotomy or by distracting the gangsters.  but the movie ends with the girl getting out of the whore house and escaping to get home.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 11, 2011)

How was this movie? It looks like a movie that tries hard at something it shouldn't do.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 12, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> In 2 outcomes babydoll got owned at the end, either by lobotomy or by distracting the gangsters.  but the movie ends with the girl getting out of the whore house and escaping to get home.



Well when babydoll was getting brain poked, the lady also mentions how she had helped to set another patient free during that week. So in both "worlds" Sweat Pea does escape. I think the cops were also looking for Sweat pea at the end, it makes more sense for them looking for an escape asylum patient rather than some chick who escaped her pimp.

They said there was also a deleted scene where babydoll acutally meets the high-roller - where thats meant to be the equivalent of her getting labatonoised. I dont know if that would make the distinction between the real and the fantay easier though...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 12, 2011)

hmm, yeah, she did escape the asylum too, but the sweetpea they show getting on the bus looks much more like whorehouse sweetpea than asylum sweetpea


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jul 4, 2011)

Just watched the extended version. There was a very important part that they left out in the theatrical version. This was when babydoll meets the high-roller. I think this was an integral component for the story.

Anyways, I liked the movie. A solid 7/10 for me. Of course there were some holes and the acting was sub-par but the emotion and creativity is what got me. The fantasies were not merely a portrayal of their struggle or mission but a form of escapism. There was a reason the fantasies were flashy,suggestive and entailed invincible like women with powers.....sometimes its better to be dreaming than living in the hell-hole called reality.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 4, 2011)

heavy_rasengan said:


> sometimes its better to be dreaming than living in the hell-hole called reality.



Except that isn't what she is really dreaming of. She is dreaming of the brothel in the first place.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 5, 2011)

Damn,it's not available on Netflix till the 27th .


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jul 5, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Except that isn't what she is really dreaming of. She is dreaming of the brothel in the first place.



Yeah, she is dreaming of the brothel and the other fantasies....doesn't make them any less of a dream. Anyways, you won't know what im talking about unless you watch the extended version.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 6, 2011)

heavy_rasengan said:


> Yeah, she is dreaming of the brothel and the other fantasies....doesn't make them any less of a dream. Anyways, you won't know what im talking about unless you watch the extended version.



The point he's making is that it's not better to live in a dream when the dream is also a hellhole. Her dream was of a brothel where she works constantly during the day, is abused, and then dances for horny men at night... or worse.

Now if you want to say that the dream world was actually _more_ real because it was a far more accurate depiction of the place (the orderly in control, the psychologist being an unwitting accessory, the concept that they are using and own the girls, etc), I could buy that. I'd think that it's totally inserting your interpretation on something which was never more than a rather shallow and nonsensical action flick, but you could argue that.

But the idea that the Dream World is better is foolish. It's clearly not. In fact, you might argue it's worse, depending on how you look at it.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jul 6, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> The point he's making is that it's not better to live in a dream when the dream is also a hellhole. Her dream was of a brothel where she works constantly during the day, is abused, and then dances for horny men at night... or worse.
> 
> Now if you want to say that the dream world was actually _more_ real because it was a far more accurate depiction of the place (the orderly in control, the psychologist being an unwitting accessory, the concept that they are using and own the girls, etc), I could buy that. I'd think that it's totally inserting your interpretation on something which was never more than a rather shallow and nonsensical action flick, but you could argue that.
> 
> But the idea that the Dream World is better is foolish. It's clearly not. In fact, you might argue it's worse, depending on how you look at it.



You see, you have to know the scene I am talking about to really understand what I mean. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



John Hamm who is the "high-roller" confronts Baby Doll in the end. John Hamm is telling her that he can make everything go away, the pain, the troubles, the horrible life etc. that is part of life. What is interesting is that this scene is another fantasy of hers that is mirroring when John Hamm in the real world is giving her a lobotomy. In other words, she wanted the lobotomy. 




I apologize, I was not being specific. By the dream world, I was really referring to the multiple fantasies that occurred during her dances. As you mentioned, the Brothel is reminiscent of the Asylum, not only were they both similar but more importantly she wanted to get out of both. 

You are correct in stating that I am in a way inserting my own interpretation but then again so are you by labeling shallow and nonsensical, as I'm pretty sure, Snyder would disagree with you there. It all comes down to a matter of subjectivity and opinion. I mean, I thought that Inception was shallow, nonsensical and an attempt to sway the audiences by making itself "look" sophisticated and intelligent. Others would disagree and say the exact thing about sucker punch. I guess, also in a way, it is how the movie appeals to the person. Some people find meanings or create meaning that others do not. Movies themselves are actually very interesting when you stop and think about it lol.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, I understand your interpretation a bit more now, though I feel like that scene was in the movie. At least, I don't think the scene was all that necessary to get what was going on: it's the _Brazil_ ending, except that can't pull it off because it didn't build up to it nearly as well as _Brazil_ did. In fact, I'd say that this a lot like _Brazil_, as done by Zack Snyder.

And Snyder might argue with me, but there's nothing subtle in what he does. Not only that, but the arbitrary nature of everything inside the dreams just takes me out of things. You bring up _Inception_, but Nolan did a great deal to try and make sense of what you can do in a dream. He explains a lot, and even though he doesn't explain everything... it's enough. I understand what the action means and why it is occurring. With _Sucker Punch_, it comes off as indulgent and unnecessary.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 23, 2013)

I am literally blown away that some of you "people" actually enjoyed this plebeian drivel. Sucker Punch is easily one of the worst films I have seen in my entire life.


----------

